
16” MacBook Pro - css
https://twitter.com/tim_cook/status/1194607635590332416
======
robbya
Escape key is back! As a vim user I hated the touch bar escape key. Mapping
caps lock worked, but I've got too much muscle memory for the normal escape
key location.

------
mcculley
Still no LTE modem?

